# Pregnant



## cteague (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello everyone. This is my doe that i have been watching since Dec 3. That should have been the due date. Im going nuts waiting on this babylol. I just wonder how much longer its gonna be??? Hope u all can tell by the pics. TIA


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 19, 2016)

I think her bag has a bit more to go 

I love how she is sticking her tongue out at you like "Ha you thought I was going to have them? Think again!"


----------



## TAH (Dec 19, 2016)

Agree that udder has a bit more to go. How long was she with the buck? Did she ever go back into heat after the first breeding? Hope the delivery on the kids goes good. She will wait till the worst day, LoL!


----------



## TAH (Dec 19, 2016)

BTW very pretty goat! What was she bred to?


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 19, 2016)

I agree her udder looks to have a bit to go yet. Has she kid before?


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm thinking some time next year... like she got hit the month after you thought.  So figure around 1/3/17?


----------



## cteague (Dec 19, 2016)

samssimonsays said:


> I agree her udder looks to have a bit to go yet. Has she kid before?


No 1st time


----------



## cteague (Dec 19, 2016)

TAH said:


> BTW very pretty goat! What was she bred to?


----------



## cteague (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh Lordy! I have to wait another month! Lol


----------



## babsbag (Dec 19, 2016)

My calendar says that she would have been bred around July 5th.  for the Dec. 3 due date? Did you see her get bred at that time or was that just the month you put her and the buck together? If you saw her in heat around July 5 then they usually come into heat every 18-21 days so figure 18-21 days after Dec 3.


----------



## cteague (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes we saw the deed done on that day. But it was his 1st time so i dont know if he knew exactly what to do. . He kinda was like a new fawn walkin after. Lol


----------



## babsbag (Dec 20, 2016)

LOL !!!  I have three does due in Jan. as I thought my mini  Alpine buckling was all play...my mistake.

If you saw the deed then you can figure 18-21 days she would cycle again. So if she settled on the second heat you could have Christmas babies.


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 20, 2016)

Could be Xmas Day....that would be lovely.


----------



## cteague (Dec 20, 2016)

That would be awesome! And im off work for a week! Hope thats when she has them. Its gonna be torture to wait another month! This has been 2yrs waiting!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 20, 2016)

Here's hoping for an absolutely awesome Christmas, with kids, for you.


----------



## cteague (Dec 20, 2016)

babsbag said:


> My calendar says that she would have been bred around July 5th.  for the Dec. 3 due date? Did you see her get bred at that time or was that just the month you put her and the buck together? If you saw her in heat around July 5 then they usually come into heat every 18-21 days so figure 18-21 days after Dec 3.


They had been together close to a year. Had another buck before Pete. And they about beat him to death. They did Pete the same way. Didnt think it was gonna happen. But i guess they liked the cool summer nights. Lol and figured it out.


----------



## cteague (Dec 20, 2016)

TAH said:


> BTW very pretty goat! What was she bred to?


Thank u. Love my girls.


----------



## nstone630 (Dec 20, 2016)

They are both beautiful. Sounds like you're in the same waiting game as me. Except at least you know a due date  I wish I had known my does date of conception. I'm REALLY on a guessing game. Good luck. We may be kidding right around the same time!!  Good luck.


----------



## cteague (Dec 20, 2016)

Trust me u all will know! Lol pictures pictures and more pictures. Lol


----------



## nstone630 (Dec 28, 2016)

cteague said:


> Trust me u all will know! Lol pictures pictures and more pictures. Lol



Anything yet? I'm still waiting on mine. Driving me crazy!


----------



## cteague (Dec 28, 2016)

Still nothing. Her udder keeps growing. And my other doe has started to make milk. May have them in January. Dont know if i should get a vet out or not. They would probably just be guessing to. Lol


----------



## cteague (Dec 28, 2016)

nstone630 said:


> Anything yet? I'm still waiting on mine. Driving me crazy!


Ita driving me crazy too. Lol


----------



## babsbag (Dec 28, 2016)

I wouldn't worry about a vet at this point. They would just tell you to wait. If there is no active labor then she is just no ready.


----------



## nstone630 (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm still very new to this. But until I see her in severe distress of some wort I wouldn't call. For ours we've already discussed that...unless in active labor and there are complications, no vet til then.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 28, 2016)

I agree. Don't try to induce unless you know the kid is already dead.

You'd be shocked at how many kids have been lost due to impatient owners.


----------



## cteague (Dec 29, 2016)

Oh no i wouldnt induce. She gonna have to do that on her own. I will wait then on the vet.


----------



## cteague (Dec 30, 2016)

I have been trying to feel a kick or a jump since she should have been due at the 1st of the  month. I checked her this morning and that lil thing is jumping and kicking. I felt it before but not that strong! Eeekk!here is a new picture of how she looks from the side.


----------



## cteague (Jan 3, 2017)

Still waiting. Her udder is getting huge. Who knows it could be the end of the month before it gets here. lol. But im still waiting. I do have a question though. How long do u all wait to dehorn the babies? At what age is the best time? TIA


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 3, 2017)

cteague said:


> Still waiting. Her udder is getting huge. Who knows it could be the end of the month before it gets here. lol. But im still waiting. I do have a question though. How long do u all wait to dehorn the babies? At what age is the best time? TIA



I find boys are usually more than ready to dehorn around 5-8 days, and girls closer to 10-14 days. I've had a doeling (smallest of quads) who didn't have a bud to feel until 3 weeks. I just check every day or two and do them as needed.


----------



## cteague (Jan 15, 2017)

Very nervous but not trying to get to excited. Anabell i think is in labor! She has went off to herself in the woods and is talking alot. Shes stretching, pacing, and her udder is huge. Everytime i talk to her she talks right back. I let her be. When i would try and pet her she would touch my hand then start to walk off. Im gonna go check her before i have to sleep for work. But hopefully today is the day! Molly didnt eat yhis morning but she is munching hay. Things could really get interesting in the next few days. Excited and scared! Lol


----------



## cteague (Jan 15, 2017)

Oh and she is lifting her tail up and down to


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sure hope all goes Well for ya over there!


----------



## cteague (Jan 15, 2017)

Me to. Im hopin if she dont have it today she will tomorrow. Im off.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 15, 2017)

Well, hope she has it today, and then tomorrow ya can spend the Whole day with your new Little one...or 2...maybe 3.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 15, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 15, 2017)

Hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2017)

Sounds like this is really "it"! Hope all goes well and you have some great new little additions! Also hope you can be there when it happens so you can form a closer bond with momma and a great bond with the newbies


----------



## cteague (Jan 15, 2017)

Sooo this happened! Eeeek!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 15, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 15, 2017)

congrats! Cute babies!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 15, 2017)

They are sooo Cute!!  I'd have to name the black and white one Boots, Socks, or something for those 2 front hooves. Great Job!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 15, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## cteague (Jan 15, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> They are sooo Cute!!  I'd have to name the black and white one Boots, Socks, or something for those 2 front hooves. Great Job!!


She has a white spot on her tail too!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 15, 2017)

So cute! Conngrats!


----------



## TAH (Jan 15, 2017)

Congrats!! 

Does/bucks?


----------



## babsbag (Jan 15, 2017)

Cutie pies. Glad it went well.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 15, 2017)

CONGRATS! What a great surprise! So did this happen while you were sleeping for work? They sure are cute and all looks completely normal


----------



## nstone630 (Jan 17, 2017)

O..M..G the cuteness!! Congrats! I cannot wait for this same feeling!!!!!


----------



## cteague (Jan 17, 2017)

TAH said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Does/bucks?


The black a doe and thee white a buck


----------



## cteague (Jan 17, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> CONGRATS! What a great surprise! So did this happen while you were sleeping for work? They sure are cute and all looks completely normal


Yep i was sleepin. Got a text from my uncle telling me he saw them. She did great with them. And has been so fussy over them. Shes a great mamma.


----------



## cteague (Jan 17, 2017)

nstone630 said:


> O..M..G the cuteness!! Congrats! I cannot wait for this same feeling!!!!!


Its a great feeling! Ur just like FINALLY! LOL


----------



## cteague (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks everyone for just being here! U guys helped more than u know. . Now im just waiting on Molly. She is bigger than Anabell was. So i just hope its 2. Lol. Now im dealing with my wethers being aggressive. I think they are jelous or something. I had to give one a spanking today because he hooked me with his horns in my side. He meant to. This motherhood thing stinks sometimes. I feel so guilty for giving him a spanking. Lol made my heart hurt and almost teared up. But i know i had to correct the behaviour. But on a good note. The babies are doing great.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 17, 2017)

Congrats on the kids and hope all goes well with Molly, too!


----------



## cteague (Jan 26, 2017)

Just an update on Anabells babies. They are growing like weeds and we have named them. They black doe we decided to call her Ada. Her brother Chip. Dont have names for Mollys set yet. But will soon i hope. Lol Everyone is doing great!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 26, 2017)

Not sure how cold it is there, but they shouldn't need warming jackets unless it's very cold. You want them to adjust to the temperature rather than being artificially warmed.


----------



## cteague (Jan 26, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Not sure how cold it is there, but they shouldn't need warming jackets unless it's very cold. You want them to adjust to the temperature rather than being artificially warmed.


I only put them on when they are shivering bad. Just to warm them a little. Its gonna be 27°all this week. They have a deep bed of straw. And i put them on for pictures to make them cute.


----------

